# A friend of mine's new show



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright, a friend of mine (Best friend actually. Touching story, maybe a blog post.) and some of his friends at his school had an Economics project on what I assume was on Inflation. They made a small mock news segment. In the segement, there is an office scene that parodies The Office.

I, and a few people at his school, thought it was good enough to warrant it's own miniseries!

Here's the video!
[youtube]-vEL5jWU34M[/youtube]

The office segment (Entitled 'Paper & Co.') starts at 0:47. There's also a small news segment after that at 4:49.

Anyway, thought? Opinions? Please forward the video, we'd like this to get pretty big. So... if you like it, please tweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There's also a FaceBook page.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 26, 2011)

Did anyone check this out? Feedback would be nice.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 27, 2011)

2nd and final bump. Please don't warn me, but PLEASE check the video out and leave feedback. It's vital.


----------



## Mrkinator (Jun 27, 2011)

Really well done! I really enjoyed it, what kind of camera are they using? The quality is really nice, but if they could upload in HD, that would be pretty cool (if the camera is HD that is, it looks to me like it might be?). Overall, looks really impressive and professional, I wish I could get my films looking that nice. Where did they manage to find a green screen that big?!

I liked the fan page and subscribed, tell them good luck with the miniseries! 8bit, if could check out my videos (and get your friends that made this movie? Being filmmakers I'm sure they might appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I'd very much appreciate it, as we'd love to hit it big as well! http://www.youtube.com/user/TDCstudios is our channel.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 28, 2011)

Alright! A reply! I'll forward them the HD camera point, I know my best bro is really pro HD, so I'm wondering why they didn't already do that.

Anyway, I'll check out your channel next time I get PC access.


----------

